# Plantronics Explorer 220 and XP



## Kosenator (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to use my Plantronics Explorer 220 bluetooth headset on Windows XP (with SP3) to communicate over GoogleTalk. When i installed the device on XP and looked up its services in the bluetooth program, there were none to be found.

My computer is a Dell Latitude D620 with built-in bluetooth and wireless broadband, in case that might have an influence on the headset.

Can somebody please help me with this? The headset works great with my phone, but i feel it unnecessary to use airtime when i have a fixed data bundle each month.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

In pulling up the generic list of drivers for the D620, I don't see anything related to Bluetooth. Are you sure it has an internal Bluetooth module? Is it listed in Device Manager? The BIOS?


----------



## Kosenator (Nov 25, 2008)

...under "Bluetooth radios."
One is labeled as "Dell wireless 350 bluetooth module" and the other as "Microsoft bluetooth enumerator."

Are these two both Bluetooth modules, or different devices? I've been using this notebook since 2007, and the bluetooh works fine with phones and sometimes other notebooks, but now this 220...


----------



## Kosenator (Nov 25, 2008)

Just noticed: under "Network Devices" there are also two Bluetooth mentions:

"Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)" and "Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)."

Thank you.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How did you configure the other Bluetooth devices? Your initial post makes it sound like there's no Bluetooth software installed.


----------



## Kosenator (Nov 25, 2008)

I set one device to be found and the other to find. The 220 is found and installed, but there are no services shown in the properties window.


----------

